# first set of labs



## texan (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi all - pretty new here. I just had my first full set of thyroid labs done last week. Here are my results.

(Background: GYN saw my TSH was a tiny bit low and sent me to an endo. I'm not on any meds and this was my first time seeing an endo)

March 2010 TSH: 0.416 (0.45-4.50)

June 11 2010 TSH: 0.409 (0.45-4.50)

June 30 2010:

TSH: 0.93 mIU/L (0.40-4.50)
T4 Free: 1.3 ng/dL (0.8-1.3 [The high range is either 1.3 or 1.8 - the fax didn't come through clear enough!])
T3 Free: 306 pg/dL (230-420)
Thyroid Peroxidate AB: <10 (<35)
Thyroglobulin AB: <20 (<20)
TSI: 98 (<=125)

Now, clearly my numbers are all in range. My TSH is also well within normal now. However, I have read on this board that a healthy person has ZERO TSI. If that is the case, why is there a range? And what does my number mean?

The endo did an ultrasound and discovered I have a big thyroid and a 1cm nodule. Is that reflected at all in these numbers?

Thanks for any info! I am very new to this!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

texan said:


> Hi all - pretty new here. I just had my first full set of thyroid labs done last week. Here are my results.
> 
> (Background: GYN saw my TSH was a tiny bit low and sent me to an endo. I'm not on any meds and this was my first time seeing an endo)
> 
> ...


Yep; you are hyperthyroid. The reason there has to be a range even though you are not supposed to have any TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) is because otherwise, there would be no way to detect movement. You now have a "baseline" of 98.

You may wish to read more about your TSI.

http://www.hopkinsmedicine.org/endocrine/graves/TopicAnswer.asp?QuestionID=22

Results and Values
What do the test results mean?
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.

http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

http://www.gluetext.com/content/t/Thyroid/Thyroid_stimulating_immunoglobulin.html

What has your doc had to say?

I would also seriously recommend a radioactive uptake scan as sonogram does not pick up everything. Cancer and hyper are "sometimes" sleeping in the same bed as they say.

Here info on sonograms................

http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid


----------



## texan (Jun 21, 2010)

At my initial appointment the doctor said that I may have Graves or something called silent thyroiditis. He did the sonogram but seemed to think that the uptake scan wouldn't be all that beneficial for me (I can't remember why he said that).

I am scheduled to return in 6 months for more blood work and another ultrasound to see if there has been any growth in my thyroid or the nodule. I am not having symptoms and he didn't feel I needed any treatment at this time except for 6 month check-ups. The doctor himself called me with the results and did not express concern over anything. I like this doctor a lot and will be seriously bummed if everyone disagrees with his course of action.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

texan said:


> At my initial appointment the doctor said that I may have Graves or something called silent thyroiditis. He did the sonogram but seemed to think that the uptake scan wouldn't be all that beneficial for me (I can't remember why he said that).
> 
> I am scheduled to return in 6 months for more blood work and another ultrasound to see if there has been any growth in my thyroid or the nodule. I am not having symptoms and he didn't feel I needed any treatment at this time except for 6 month check-ups. The doctor himself called me with the results and did not express concern over anything. I like this doctor a lot and will be seriously bummed if everyone disagrees with his course of action.


None of us are doctors. If you are pleased w/your medical care and feel good, take the ball and run with it.

Whatever you decide, we are here to be supportive of you.


----------



## texan (Jun 21, 2010)

So does presence of TSI automatically mean Graves? Or does it just mean hyper?


----------



## texan (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, more questions!

Is it normal to have a jump in TSH in just 19 days (0.409 up to 0.93)? The only thing different about the most recent number is that I started a higher dose birth control pill.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

texan said:


> So does presence of TSI automatically mean Graves? Or does it just mean hyper?


It means hyper.

Graves' as per Dr. Robert Graves is defined by clinical evaluation. The patient must have 3 out of 4 of the following.

Exophthalmos, goiter, pertibial myxedema and thryotoxicosis.


----------

